# Congo, Mullimburra, Bingi Bingi point.



## Guest

I used to fish these areas land based quite a few years ago when I was into LBG game fishing and had a brain fart about revisiting these areas in a yak, so I'm thinking about camping at Congo camp ground and launching from the tiny beach at Mullimburra point on the northern side.

Have had many, many great sessions from this area and even used to run the gauntlet from Moruya when I had the 17ft Savage and always had some success no matter how I fished the area.

First w'end in may I'm thinking for the the comp, just a little unsure of access since it's become a national park, but there is plenty of areas close by that a yak could definatly be launched from.

For the divers this place is lobster and abalone heaven, bag limits arent a problem at all.

For the feint hearted it's full on ocean frontage deep water bommie fishing, and getting the yaks onto the beach for launch might take a little effort but will be worth it.

If anyone is keen let me know and we'll make the trip a serious adventure, this is where I'll be regardless of other proposed trips, and it's an area that doesnt see a lot of boat traffic where the chances of catching big ocean palegics is very real.

This is my plan and all are welcome.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV11Zo0AAAVfgAASQCEAEAABEAAmoYwAIAAxQ00wADUzSNBoyICrTjYdr9ECogkOk4pKNFl+LuSKcKEguurNGg==


----------



## mal.com

interested but tied up Saturday arvo & night.

cheers

mal


----------



## Guest

Mal I'm going to try and get away late on the friday arvo for this trip so I can have two early morning sessions there, so hopefully sat & sun mornings should see you with us.

Red this will be an awesome place to fish, if kingies are anywhere they'll be at bingi and mullimburra, and the bommies there hold serious amounts of crays, abs and red rock crabs for bait to be used on the big blues that reside on the lee side of the big bommie there.

Kim this place is what we used to refer to as "the plank" and only the truely dedicated LBG fisho would walk the 6mtr plank across the chasm to fish, awesome spot with a wide variety of fish on offer, the only downside would be it can be a scary place at times and launching yaks might require a fair degree of physical effort, but I reckon it will be worth it.


----------



## Guest

Hers a pic I stole off the net, it shows the plank across the chasm and some mad kayakers shooting the gauntlet....


----------



## Guest

:lol: plan is to lower yaks from the plank and abseil down to our yaks between waves :lol:

The corner of the northern side of the headland has a nice sheltered area we could launch from if the track hasnt been closed by NPWS, but I aint runnin no gauntlet, I've seen it in there and noway would I do it in a yak.


----------



## bazzoo

Funda said:


> Hers a pic I stole off the net, it shows the plank across the chasm and some mad kayakers shooting the gauntlet....


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## bazzoo

Because your a girl and i'm a boy, i can tell you there would be something in the water resembling a lure, but the gentleman in me precludes me from elaborating, ooooohhhhhhh shit :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest

Kim it's shallow in there and I would not like to get snagged up and anchored in there, trolling thru there would be very dangerous indeed.

Got caught out on the outer ledge there one particular time in a southerly buster but our livies were getting smashed, we made a dash across the plank to safety and nearly got blown off it and lost a bucket, gaff and a tackle box full of balloons, traces and hooks.

Just sitting here remembering the LBG sessions there is getting my blood running, and making me wonder about my state of mind in those days :lol: it was actually not far from the pic on the southern end that I got washed in once and got pretty messed up......I love the place


----------



## garrick

Allen this weekend is definitly out for me  . Plan to be in Narooma but this place definitly looks like it needs a visit from me.


----------



## Peril

caught2 said:


> .....tell me, do you reckon those yakkers had a trolling line out, and if so, what would be the lure of choice??? 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Kim


Green weed imitation


----------



## Guest

Mullimburra is the big point and Bingi is the point in the top right corner, launch spot is the beach in the corner of Mullimburra.










Thanks for finding the pic Derek (Paffoh) 8)


----------



## garrick

Beautifull photo there mate. realy looks good. Looking at the closeness of the brakers to the shore I get the feeling that it is getting deep quickly. What is the average depth around there mate.

O yes, how and where do we find out if we are allowed to fish there mate. I remeber reading somethiong about it being a national park or something.


----------



## Guest

garrick said:


> Beautifull photo there mate. realy looks good. Looking at the closeness of the brakers to the shore I get the feeling that it is getting deep quickly. What is the average depth around there mate.
> 
> O yes, how and where do we find out if we are allowed to fish there mate. I remeber reading somethiong about it being a national park or something.


Andre,

Fishing from Mullimburra is allowed but there's no camping there, NPWS has done some rehabilitation work in the area so access if anything should be better than when I used to fish it.

Mullimburra pt. will be effected by the new marine park but the main ledges there will still be ok to fish, a link was posted re: the marine park but I can find it now so hopefully someone can post it here for us (hint hint Leigh :wink: )


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWerC4XoAADzfgAASUGeQEgEmHAo///+wMAE6tW0NU9AmUepnqmwpoNAA2o9QNT0KZBqeoPUAZNAGjQDTSASNTZPKnk1PamgnqNDExRI1walvH8qzjYv6Pq7UP1EeDBYYfayC81g5jh4LiSJray1tHV1Kzea9F7gU78roCJFTDHNOBxrLWT4Jr76GqmFNzlPIppolcnv+IGcsx/DFcyGg4bJJvaFRNuZJBNIQ+8iORQo3jEj1KqWEboi+wxjKtxrafG9Z1Z7cUUgbD2Xsa37soHLEXToL2vkNdsCIbyGxEUX3ewGidHcGe1EyNyhoQsXLQRgj2QUlAQj0do17Uk+GZ66rvxSk4XBr5SwiZXA6zSB42thbEIDLVhBD4YQU0Ms3MelbAt8S4zVWUeMXtgEUieNvgcPN/+NBIi0XTW2bLKKTs3uxx/i7kinChIdWFwvQ


----------



## Squidder

Dead keen for this trip, and I'm free for the whole weekend - I thought Michelle was coming up in the first weekend of May, but it's actually the second weekend that she's here :twisted:


----------



## DiveYak

Very interested at this stage. Have done a lot of spearing there over the years...........that was a while ago though. Main memory was the number of sharks in the area.

Does anyone have ideas re accomodation? Camping or otherwise?


----------



## Guest

Looking good numbers wise so far 8)

Accomodation was discussed with Paffoh yesterday but things will probably change now I'm reminded it's Suzi's sons 18th b'day that w'end and she is unable to attend.

Congo camp ground is nice, as is Moruya, Dolphin beach carravan park is pretty nice at South Head Moruya, if cabin style accomodation is preferred I would suggest either Dolphin Beach or River Breeze carravan parks Moruya and best to book early as the cabins are pretty popular.

I'm happy to camp or split costs of a cabin with a few others, also have room in my car for 1 person and a yak to keep costs to a minimum, with fuel being so expensive and all there's not much point us all travelling down on our own if we can avoid it.


----------



## Squidder

I'm happy to sleep in the swag or in a cabin, whatever the majority decide on.



Funda said:


> have room in my car for 1 person and a yak to keep costs to a minimum


I also have room for a yak and a person. Red? Paffoh? Need a ride?


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb1gKnQAABtfgAASQQ8IAAAhEIA//9+gIACEIp+k1T2kaZRp+qaehqbKART2oyQzQgRiaBgESkZaXDhXwY4j6S/ZDllXZd6K6K8BosWM4aqmWakxMb+RJ1RYFyh4FSZJS/y8FGlsUs3Wctg/DcQ6PSoIvw5/u5kpV8W23D1RzURxoAImH2AkMJjJ+g61gcYKvU5Ryg2fDHMM15LWJLNCB2VVDGrnk+nYu5IpwoSF6wFToA==


----------



## Guest

Yeah swags and a camp fire I reckon, I pack the hot water shower tent and accessories for the kids n gals if you like Leigh.

I have every possible camping devise known to man I reckon, so if theres anything anyone would like me to bring let me know, it wont be a problem as I'll be towing a trailer down.

Very much looking forward to this one 8)


----------



## mal.com

Definite Sunday, maybe Sat morning, looking forward to it see you all there

cheers

Mal


----------



## Guest

Great stuff Mal, look forward to having a yarn again.

Jason and I are launching from Maloneys at around 7.30am tomorrow morning, so we probably wont catch you till next weekend.

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## mal.com

Allan

What are you guys doing sunday?

cheers

mal


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately we're only doing a day trip Mal and playing it safe with the forcasted moderate nor easter thats predicted early morning.

If the forcast was better we'd prolly be keen to hit barlings with you guys but Maloneys it is, why not join us there? Jason is bringing his diving gear too I beleive.


----------



## paffoh

To the Canberra crew,

Due to some silly problems I wish to advise I will not be attending this trip, thanks to everyone especially Funda for trying to get me involved ( Lifts, yak transport etc etc ) in this trip.

Still may get down to the Coast for a day trip to Batemans Bay bringing Claire and the Outfitter taking her somewhere familiar for her and the kayaks first trip offshore ( Think Caseys Beach or possibly Barlings depending on weather )... Hope you guys have a friggin blast and catch many a Sizzling Snapper, Krazy Kingfish and Confused Calamari.

Cheers guys and good luck, my loss is your gain!


----------



## Bart70

redphoenix said:


> Will be at the congo campground myself at this stage, with the taj mahal tent + wife & kids. I have a spare 3-person also, if anyone needs it.
> 
> Negotiations continuing, but looking promising.
> 
> Red.


Geez Red....You got one of those 'Taj' tents too?........everytime I used to take it camping everyone would take the piss outa me cos of it!.....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bart70

paffoh said:


> To the Canberra crew,
> 
> Due to some silly problems I wish to advise I will not be attending this trip, thanks to everyone especially Funda for trying to get me involved ( Lifts, yak transport etc etc ) in this trip.
> 
> Still may get down to the Coast for a day trip to Batemans Bay bringing Claire and the Outfitter taking her somewhere familiar for her and the kayaks first trip offshore ( Think Caseys Beach or possibly Barlings depending on weather )... Hope you guys have a friggin blast and catch many a Sizzling Snapper, Krazy Kingfish and Confused Calamari.
> 
> Cheers guys and good luck, my loss is your gain!


Hi Paff,

I have a van in the Caseys Beach Caravan Park and will be down there from Friday through to Monday....

I have sent you a PM......would love to catch up for a 'peddle' and maybe a fish. Depending on what can be organised we might be able to get our 2 kids 'babysat' for a few hours and my wife could join us on her Outback as well......

Talk soon...

Bart70


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Bart70

redphoenix said:


> Bit of a bugger, Paff.
> 
> 
> 
> Bart70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Red....You got one of those 'Taj' tents too?........everytime I used to take it camping everyone would take the piss outa me cos of it!.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Pre wife, I could sleep on the grass with a blanket, and a rolled up shirt for a pillow. A few muesli bars, a cuppa, and I'm set.
> 
> Pre-kids, a small 3-man tent, a small blow-up mattress, and a sleeping bag was all that the wife and I really needed. Some rice, a fire, a billy, and maybe some pre-cooked chook, and we could spend a weekend in quiet and comfortable contemplation of nature.
> 
> Post kids, and it's the taj, with solar shower, the annex, the million and one pegs, a gas bottle + lantern + cooker, a table, chairs...
> Sometimes I miss the simpler days, but then again, I wouldn't swap the family for 'em.
> 
> Red.
Click to expand...

Yeah...I guess that was why they used to take the piss outa me....I had the 'Taj' before the family!.......Complete with the porta-loo!....(Well it kept the lady folk happy!!)

Mind you had many a night rolled up in the swag with the bush spiders.....those was the days eh!


----------



## Guest

I got a bunnings porta loo for under $20, it's called a shovell :lol:


----------



## garrick

I know what you mean Red. The more basic the better it used to be. Although Since my wife and kids came into my life it has only been going better and better.

I DO however miss those rugged days. My twin brother for instance had his first hunting weekend back in South Africa this weekend. Was also a tent /camp setup with the only diffirence that of a male lion that made his home close to the waterpond. Had to chase him away with the car every time they needed to get close to the toilet (make shift flush toilet that neede the pond's water)


----------



## Guest

Lions ? we dont get them here in oztraylya cuz the crocs ate em all


----------



## garrick

NOW YOU KNOW WHY I HAVE NOT GONE TO THE NT OR QUEENSLAND YET. Those crocks of yours might have me for an antree or maybe even use my bones for toothpicks.


----------



## mal.com

Hi all.... whos gunna be where when :?

I'll probably come down Sat morning & Sunday, But have to do a Hash House Harrires run at Mossy Point Sat evening, & imbibe thereafter (I'm the GM (grand mullet)) :?

I will have a couple of mates with Yaks here then also, who depending on how ill they are may participate also. 

cheers

Mal


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## DiveYak

Plan to head down tomorrow and stay till Monday. Will bring diving gear.


----------



## Guest

redphoenix said:


> Arriving at congo at around 5pmish Friday (actually .. maybe a bit later - might have to pick up the dive gear from mum & dads), then Mullimburra, Bingi Bingi point from sparrows fart to around 10:30am, both days for me (subject to conditions).
> 
> Funda/Squidder, something similar I suspect, but they'll be on the water for a bit longer most likely, while I take the kiddies bushwalking.
> 
> *We might be launching from off Congo*, not really certain at this point in time. Allan's got a bit of local knowledge though, and might have a feel for that option.
> 
> The more the merrier.  Have fun with the run/GM duties. I can just hear the calls of "On on on" now..
> 
> Red.


Actually planning to launch from the beach at Mullimburra to fish the point and surrounding bommies in the mornings and probably spend the arvo's searching for flathead in congo creek :wink:

Jason is going to try and knock off early on friday so hopefully we wont be too far behind you, but I reckon he should get a severe headache and ring in sick (hint hint Jason  )


----------



## garrick

Hope you guys get a couple of grey suits this time. I am afraid I need to sit out AGAIN. Have to BBQ for 180+ people on Saturday. Was really looking forward in going down again,. Hay funda, been meaning to ask you, that nice snapper you caught last week, was that on one of those big nuclear coloured sp's of yours?


----------



## Guest

garrick said:


> that nice snapper you caught last week, was that on one of those big nuclear coloured sp's of yours?


No mate I got that one on a 4 inch pumpkinseed shaky shad, the big Nuclear chooks will get a work out this w'end at Congo.

I got some jigheads with bibs on em to use with the chooks, should give them a nice shimmy action on the retrieve.


----------



## garrick

Sounds bluddy intresting mate. What make are those jigheads?


----------



## Guest

garrick said:


> Sounds bluddy intresting mate. What make are those jigheads?


Not sure of the brand name but you'll find them below the Nitro jigheads at Tackleworld :wink:

Here's a picture of em.


----------



## Guest

floydfatman said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lions ? we dont get them here in oztraylya cuz the crocs ate em all
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the best colour yak for fishing near crocs?? We got any saltwater yakkers from Cooktown??
Click to expand...

This is my yak from when I lived up there Floyd


----------



## Squidder

Funda said:


> Not sure of the brand name but you'll find them below the Nitro jigheads at Tackleworld :wink:


Pretty sure they're called Scroungers :wink:


----------



## garrick

Funda that is an ausome yak from your days up there. The camo must have been perfect. Were there not any MALE crocks following you mate. With a crock smile like that how can they resist.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeDRe7QAABTfgAASQAHy0IAGkAA/696QIABIinpPUyAZHqepkaAyCKYCGm1NHqADQzUEAsKkHqBAi8puk2U8nEEENFrRQiQnJpshtronDIrTNJ6HmgWCakWskLTuAwJIRf9SRNo/BcScapg534u5IpwoSHBovdoA


----------



## Guest

redphoenix said:


> Looking good...
> 
> http://www.seabreeze.com.au/images/fore ... 8155201207
> 
> Red.


Looking superb as is the weather forcast Leigh, I'm getting excited 

Not sure what time we'll be getting there it all depends on Squidder, geez I hope he doesnt keep me waiting aaaaallllllll daaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy as I will probably start getting grumpy after about 6am :lol: :lol:

How's the headache Jason???


----------



## Bart70

Hi Guys,

Sounds like a good trip but I will not be able to join you on this one....

Want to give Therese a bit of a run in her yak - will be catching up with Paff & Claire on Saturday......Thinking about trying a couple of other places (depending on my mood at the time) on Friday, Sunday & Monday....

Go slay 'em guys.....looking forward to reading the report and seeing the pics next week!

Cheers,
Bart70


----------

